
Free Tools to Keep Those Creepy Online Ads from Watching You - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/technology/personaltech/free-tools-to-keep-those-creepy-online-ads-from-watching-you.html?ref=technology
======
DrScump
For irony's sake, Ghostery shows this page hitting DoubleClick, New Relic, and
Media.Net.

Also, I hope RedMorph is better at engineering than writing web page copy:

Intergrated

Innapropriate

SyderWeb

The manual looks good, however.

